# eastern pa bulk salt



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

im looking for a bulk salt supplier in allentown. anyone know of any.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Chemical Equipment labs. I also think Four Seasons still has salt. ABE landscape supply? If not I have some other options, PM me for more info.


----------



## alwaysgotit (Feb 18, 2010)

*thanks*

for recommendation lilweeds!
Ed
ussmileyflag


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

saintsinner84;1006289 said:


> im looking for a bulk salt supplier in allentown. anyone know of any.


We get it from pava inc. 82.25 a ton delivered.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If your In SE pa you can go to oceanport in DE it is 65 a ton picked up (dont hold me too it). It is right off 95 at the PA/DE line. Here is a quick video of the last time i was in there.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> If your In SE pa you can go to oceanport in DE it is 65 a ton picked up (dont hold me too it). It is right off 95 at the PA/DE line. Here is a quick video of the last time i was in there.


Nice Video.



> We get it from pava inc. 82.25 a ton delivered


Same here. Never had problems and always w/in 24hours if not less.


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

sweet thanks guys. im just looking to get a ton at a time. no place to store it at the moment.


----------



## wallers (Feb 24, 2010)

*current pricing*

anybody got a reliable place for salt this year and pricing? thanks.


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

AB Natural Stone
4337 Hamilton Boulevard Allentown, PA 18103-6180
(610) 398-7200
has bulk for $125/ton also has bagged but i didnt ask for the price

Marths Hauling
1438 Willowbrook Rd
Northampton, PA 18067
(610) 262-9021
has bulk for $140/ton and bagged for $7/bag


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

yikes thats crazy pricing. How is the salt? Junky or real pure and nice?


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

highlander316;1350132 said:


> yikes thats crazy pricing. How is the salt? Junky or real pure and nice?


They were 100/ton last year. Haven't seen the salt yet will update as soon as I pick some up


----------



## wallers (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah i am able to get around 80 - 85 per ton delivered i was hoping to find someone with great pricing.


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

Where are ya getting 80-85 a ton


----------



## wallers (Feb 24, 2010)

horwith trucking, and 4 seasons


----------



## saintsinner84 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is that the 4 seasons out off of rt 222 and rt 100.
And is horwith trucking in Northampton?


----------



## wallers (Feb 24, 2010)

no it is 4 seasons ground care and yes horwith is in northampton.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I get mine for $66 a ton.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, these prices are all over the place? So far, the only place close to me is Pennsy supply in Harrisburg at $115 a ton picked up. I would KILL for $66 a ton!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If anyone wants 15ton or more pm me and i can work a price up. It will be delivered.


----------



## wallers (Feb 24, 2010)

lilweeds, where do you get yours for 66 a ton, i'm assuming that is picked up right? thanks.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

American. Not sure if that is the picked up or delivered. They only charge me an extra $2 a ton for delivery since it doesn't go far from the pile in Reading.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Dam if someone wants to pay over $100.00/ton I will sell mine for that


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

lilweeds;1354522 said:


> American. Not sure if that is the picked up or delivered. They only charge me an extra $2 a ton for delivery since it doesn't go far from the pile in Reading.


Where in Reading is this? I am only 35 mins from there and $66a ton is CHEAP!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Call American Rock salt. The pile is on 6th street. Not sure if they'll set you up this late I have to order in July.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

lilweeds;1355086 said:


> Call American Rock salt. The pile is on 6th street. Not sure if they'll set you up this late I have to order in July.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bhemp5 (Oct 19, 2008)

Purchased 24 tons of rock salt, in this case Peruvian rock salt from Oceanport LLC. In all my years of purchasing rock salt, have never received a bad load like this. The rock salt clumped up and I would say about 25% of it was unusable. We tarped it completely with a impenetrable commercial tarp, and despite this, it still hardened into large basketball sized clumps. I had to instruct my workers to constantly get into the back of the trucks and throw out these large clumps that were clogging our salt distribution equipment. 

This company sold myself and others a bad product and worse off, acknowledged that the product was bad and yet did nothing to resolve it. The time and energy it took us to clear this product from our machinery was onerous and costly.


----------

